# hueston woods muzzleloader hunting?????



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i have been calling the ranger station at hueston woods for about 2 weeks to see if it is legal to hunt with a muzzleloader during primitive hunting season and can't get anyone to answer, so i thought i would ask here????????????

i got one of their hunting maps and it says on the back that it is bow only except during primitive hunting season which you can use primitive weapons, and i can say hey a muzzloader is a primitive weapon but i need clarification, i want to be legal....thanks everyone in advance for your help.......Mike


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

yes...you can shoot muzzleloaders and bows in houston woods...


----------

